# Pallet Coffin



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Started to make a coffin based on Terra's tutorial.This is just the lid for now:


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

looks good so far,id love to start making one of those soon


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good, KC.


I see you like pinups


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey, that looks great!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Terra said:


> Hey, that looks great!


The coffin or the pin up? LOL

Great job. Very nicely put together.


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Heh. I just noticed that. I think she's clothed _(I hope)_


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Draik41895 said:


> looks good so far,id love to start making one of those soon


The coffin or the pin-up?


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Man,this pin-up is causing a little stir here.She is clothed and from the 80's.(It's an old clock my dad got at a garage sale.)


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

_Suuure...._


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

If everyone is so curious about my ''mystery pin-up'',I'll post a pick of it(She is wearing a bathing suit,nothing bad)
_"THE CASE OF THE MYSTERY PIN-UP"_----------This calls for an investigation


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> The coffin or the pin-up?


heh heh,idk,maybe both


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good ... Terra has some nice ... tuts! LOL  (Sorry, just had to go there!) Guess I'll be in trouble now!


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

*IMU!!!*

That's it, you are my next prop. :xbones:


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Terra said:


> *IMU!!!*
> 
> That's it, you are my next prop. :xbones:


LMAO I love that terra


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm sure I more than deserve that! LOL ... Can I be part of your vampire tank scare???? PLEASE???? I wouldn't make a very good tombstone prop ... trust me!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome


----------

